# Nokon Cables on Force or Rival



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Is anyone using Nokon (or Aztec for that matter) cables and housings on a Force or Rival groupo? I was wondering if there are any issues going this route.

Thanks!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm running nokons on my sram force. I dont have sram brakes, I have zero gravity instead, but my fd, rd and shifters are sram-- I'm only using the nokon housing, I opted for power cordz and their liner instead, but no issue running those-- I do not run the liner the entire length of the cable- only the length of the housings, as its road riding--

I put a couple of drops of lube into the liners and blew it thru before inserting the cable--

the main thing w/ the shifters is to get the nokons for campy-- you'll want the pieces for routing the cable under the handlebar tape.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

I am also running Nokon's with the full Force group. No real problems but I've only had it three weeks. The only issue I had was the tendency of the cable going to the rear derraileur wanting to sag down and get into the spokes under the cogset. This was solved by reducing the cable length and I also needed to increase the cable tension a bit for good der. position...just normal stuff getting a new setup dialed in as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## NTM (Jul 20, 2004)

*aztec*

full force no probs


----------



## flyer1622 (Mar 10, 2007)

*campy nokon used*

IF you run nokon cables designed for campy there will be no problems. I have that setup myself and the shifting and braking are flawless.


----------

